# Lakers @ Rockets - Sun 3/16



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9634/316pj8.png">​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=jy-lalhoupreview031508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

...I was unaware of the Hitler thing..(you know you want to open the link now!)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=jy-lalhoupreview031508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> ...I was unaware of the Hitler thing..(you know you want to open the link now!)


Yeah it's been mentioned several times here on Phil Jackson using Hitler as a reference to Adelman. Good stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We really need to get this win. 

1) The Lakers need to prove to themselves that they can win these tough games without Pau.

2) If we don't win, we could fall to 3rd place by night's end.

Just need to come out, and play defense and get good looks. It'll be tough because Houston's a very good defensive team, but we're going to have to step it up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If there ever was a better game that could totally fuel Kobes argument that he should be MVP, I can't think of it.

I mean, right now Houston and the Lakers are suffering the loss of each teams second best options on scoring and post presence. The remaining cast is about the same with a trade off being Lakers slightly better offensively, and Rockets better defensively. 

It comes down to two people. Kobe and Mcgrady. Two MVP candidates, two people out to prove a point. 

Which one will impose his will best and lead their team to victory?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^that post got me pumped up!!!
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RBeoPauVb0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RBeoPauVb0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> “I know Kobe,” McGrady said. “I know that’s where his head is. In his head he’s thinking, ‘If it’s going to end, it’s going to end with me.’ He’s a fierce competitor. That’s just who he is.”


I never thought I'd get excited over a Kobe v.s. T-Mac match-up again. And adding to the post from CDRacing, our current winning streak is of course topped by only one other team in history - you guys. 

Should be a great, competitive game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe will lead the lakers to victory.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Could get ugly...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

To me the key in the game is Lakers defense and reboudning. Plus this match up. Early in the game the Lakers should pick and pop Deke to death. Kobe and Turiaf. If Rony's hitting it'll chase Mutombo out of the game and give us a huge edge. Deke's's finger waging fires up the team and crowd. 

Kobe outplays Tmac most time they match-up so it'll be a standoff or Kobe winning it big Tmac will fall back if his teammates are hitting while Kobe chases the game he has more of a motor than Tmac. 

We can't let Scola and Landry outhustle and muscle us inside.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect us to win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dB9qyqXayv0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dB9qyqXayv0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@jazzy1: Landry is out.

I hate to spoil the party, but you guys sure seem to be putting a lot of hope into this game. I would love for us to get the win, but we will get demolished on the boards... This game would've been tough with Gasol, since they are riding a huge momentum. Without him and without any inside presence, I just don't see the Lakers winning. 

(I seriously hope I'm wrong, anti-jinx, anti-jinx)

Also I found this funny:“This will be a good test for us,” Rockets guard Tracy McGrady said. “This is one of the better teams in the West, who everybody’s thinking is going to win a championship. Let’s see how good we really are."

I really doubt they'll see how good they really are after this game, since the team they'll be facing won't be similar to what they could face in the playoffs. If the Rockets think that winning over the Nowitzki-less Mavs, West-less Hornets and half of the Lakers on the IR shows their true value and place in this league, I'm guessing they'll be seriously disappointed come playoff time.

I seriously can't wait to see all the injured players return. I think I've not been this excited about seeing a team play in full swing for 4 or 5 years. I just hope they manage to survive this game and the next 2.

Go Lakers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> @jazzy1: Landry is out.
> 
> I hate to spoil the party, but you guys sure seem to be putting a lot of hope into this game. I would love for us to get the win, but we will get demolished on the boards... This game would've been tough with Gasol, since they are riding a huge momentum. Without him and without any inside presence, I just don't see the Lakers winning.
> 
> ...


Well said and I totally agree. Even if Kobe goes off, I do not think it will be enough. Everyone really needs to bring it today. However, Ronnie MUST have a good game for us to have a chance. IMO...he is the X-Factor today.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> @jazzy1: Landry is out.
> 
> I hate to spoil the party, but you guys sure seem to be putting a lot of hope into this game. I would love for us to get the win, but we will get demolished on the boards... This game would've been tough with Gasol, since they are riding a huge momentum. Without him and without any inside presence, I just don't see the Lakers winning.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I feel your "I really doubt" paragraph has the tone of one big disclaimer. It's almost like saying, if you lose, you suck. If you win, we were injured and you'll still suck in the playoffs. It's like saying the Rockets "lose" no matter what the box score says today and have absolutely nothing tangible or mental to gain from today's competition

But i'm probably just being a homer


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Nah, don't worry, perhaps I chose poor wording (I'm still bitter because of "the ankle"). I didn't mean to take anything away from the streak, which is beyond a fantastic accomplishment or from your players and team. I realize both teams have their share of injuries, I just wanted to point out that this game should probably not be taken as a big indication of where either of the teams stand in terms of quality. Because there are far too many players missing to make that assesment.

And I definitely didn't mean to imply that the Rockets suck if they lose tonight or even that they'll still suck in the playoffs (I bet a lot of teams have a schedule percieved as light every single season and yet only 1 other team has managed to pull off such a streak... so that tells a lot about the quality of this Rockets team). Both teams are up there with the best and it should be a very interesting game, regardless of all the circumstances.

Here's to a good game tonight and for NO more injuries!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know everyones confidence is a bit low now that we lost yet another important person to the team. Can't say I blame you. But reality is our line up as it stands is about the same as Houston's line up. These are the nights Kobe Bryant lives for. To show the world he is the best in the NBA. He's going to go out and impose his will. If he doesn't, I will be shocked. Rarely does he fail to live up to these types of ocasions.

The teams cast will cancel each other out, we might get out boarderd but were a far better shooting team with a better bench than houston. They are just better all around defensively. It's going to come down to each teams MVP candidate. Have faith in Darth Bryant.










<object width="440" height="361">
<param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3294596"/>
<param name="wmode" value="transparent"/>
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/>
<embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3294596" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" width="440" height="361"></embed>
</object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know guys, if there is one team that really worries me, its you guys. And if if it wasnt for the Rockets, I want the Lakers to win it all honestly...

Its going to be a hell of a game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you guys need more fuel to get fired up, read this Rockets board. There is much Laker hate, much Kobe hate.

http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?t=144942&page=3&pp=20[/quote]



> if the streak has to come to an end (and we all know it will), this is the only game that i absolutely don't want it to end with. i hate the lakers.





> We'll beat Lakers. And they will free fall after this Sunday!!





> I hope Kobe doesnt get too many bs calls. The guy always flails after every little bit of contact these days and complain to the ref.





> Can things line up any better for the Rockets?
> First, Dirk misses the Mavs game for a suspension, then West out for the Hornets game...now Gasol injuring an ankle?
> The stars are aligning, Jupiter is in line with Mars and stuff.
> Go Rockets, 22 in a row.





> i was reading on one of the lakers forums how this one guy was complaining about the "injury bug" and how they have it the worst in the league... news flash: gasol is not out for the season.... the rockets have it the worst with injuries if anything we have lost both of our superstars at one some point and not to mention the other guys who got hurt like landry and francis... i guess i just wanted to say .. i hate the lakers, GO ROCKETS!





> With or without Gasol, Lakers surely a loser.. This game really important to show our supremacy.. the real Rockets.. Get Roll Rockets! Eat them up!





> It's because Lakers fans have been acting overwhelmingly arrogant and presumptuous the past couple of months. After the Gasol acquisition, the prevailing attitude coming out of L.A. was "Why even bother having a playoffs? The Lakers have already won the championship!" But after news that Bynum will probably be out until the playoffs anyway (and will be out of shape and out of sync when he does come back) and now with Gasol's injury, the smugness tends to fade. It hasn't made Lakers fans any less annoying, though.





> *A*nother
> *B*ryant
> *C*hoke





> 22
> We about to shut a lot of people up.





> *A*
> *B*allhogging
> *C*hucker
> 
> ...





> Hobe Kryin' is gonna get pwned by T-Mac.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I don't know guys, if there is one team that really worries me, its you guys. And if if it wasnt for the Rockets, I want the Lakers to win it all honestly...
> 
> Its going to be a hell of a game.


It's nothing personal, but I don't want anyone winning but the Lakers. :biggrin:

The Rockets are better defensively than the Lakers. That will give them trouble, but if the Lakers win it won tbe a great deal of points. I don't believe either side will blow the other side out.

But I do believe Kobe is better than T-Mac. And in the end I think that it will come down to if Bryant imposes his will, or not. A true MVP would.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R: I really love your optimism, but you're placing your everything on Bryant here. He's done all that he could in the past 65 games and is playing with an injury for over a month... I think under the normal circumstances I'd expect him to have one of his 4x50 games now that our entire Center line is out, but I seriously doubt it. I'm just saying, I really don't want to be pesimistic, since I'm usually very positive about our games, but we could be heading toward a huge disappointment tonight.

And by the way, with Turiaf now promoted to the first unit, our bench doesn't seem all that better anymore. Okay, we have Sasha and Vujacic... then what? Mbenga? Karl? We're so unbelievably thin it's not even funny anymore. We're probably looking at 48 minutes for Kobe and God knows how many for Lamar. And as much as I've been impressed with him in the past month and a half, he will again return to the role he (and consenquently us, the fans) fears the most = the 2nd option.

But yeah, I've been studying the whole day so I can catch this live, so these Lakers better prove me and my doubting self wrong!

p.s.: Another
Bryant
Choke

Yeah, we know who the choker between the two is.

Ups, just had to say it .

peace


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> CDRacingZX6R: I really love your optimism, but you're placing your everything on Bryant here. He's done all that he could in the past 65 games and is playing with an injury for over a month... I think under the normal circumstances I'd expect him to have one of his 4x50 games now that our entire Center line is out, but I seriously doubt it. I'm just saying, I really don't want to be pesimistic, since I'm usually very positive about our games, but we could be heading toward a huge disappointment tonight.


Are you saying Kobe is burned out? I know you don't think that way.

It doesn't matter how many games, Kobe is the best player in the NBA. He is better than anyone at imposing his will. If you look at the Rockets Roster and the Lakers roster? Where exactly are the Rockets huge advantages? There man advantage is only defense, but we are a far better shooting team with a far deeper bench. In the end each teams supporting cast cancels each other other.

It's going to be the Bryant Vs T-Mac affair. The level at which those two play will determine the course of this game. 

Don't forget Plastic, you have been watching the Lakers for a while know. You know Kobe I'm sure. Rather he admits it or not, breaking a streak, winning on national tv, showing his domination is the most important thing to him. He wants more than anything to come out and show the world why he should have been MVP many times before. He's going to start by removing the head of the Rockets!

Have faith my friend, times will not always look this bleak!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^You're making me into a believer, man 

And for your last sentence: hell ****ing yeah! I'll probably need a couple of weeks to calm myself down and not get a heart attack when all of the injured players come back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If you guys need more fuel to get fired up, read this Rockets board. There is much Laker hate, much Kobe hate.
> 
> http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?t=144942&page=3&pp=20


http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?t=144942&page=3&pp=20[/quote]

Clutchfans is full over overly homer rocket fans. I mean there were people there making serious threads about calling Hakeem back after Yao went down... I mean seriously...

Very few intelligent posters on that board. I avoid that place mostly...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?t=144942&page=3&pp=20
> 
> Clutchfans is full over overly homer rocket fans. I mean there were people there making serious threads about calling Hakeem back after Yao went down... I mean seriously...
> 
> Very few intelligent posters on that board. I avoid that place mostly...


We have those forums around the internet as well. CDR has got me pumped up for this one.. 


MOAR!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big game today! I have a feeling Kobe is gonna do his best to lock up Tmac. Cant wait! Go Lakers!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Today is the day the leagues MVP needs to showcase exactly what he's the best player in the game. The Lakers can beat the Rockets, but we will need to play good defense, and our bench has to step up today. Hopefully Odom plays well, but Chuck Hayes is a heck of a defender. 

Does anyone know who will be covering Kobe ? Will it be battier or McGrady ?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Today is the day the leagues MVP needs to showcase exactly what he's the best player in the game. The Lakers can beat the Rockets, but we will need to play good defense, and our bench has to step up today. Hopefully Odom plays well, but Chuck Hayes is a heck of a defender.
> 
> Does anyone know who will be covering Kobe ? Will it be battier or McGrady ?


Shane will more than likely cover Kobe. Normally, Kobe will guard McGrady. 

They do rotate around depending upon who is doing what though. So I think it's fair to say we will see both guys defending each other at a little more than normal if the game is close at the fourth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> "]http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?t=144942&page=3&pp=20[/URL]
> 
> Clutchfans is full over overly homer rocket fans. I mean there were people there making serious threads about calling Hakeem back after Yao went down... I mean seriously...
> 
> Very few intelligent posters on that board. I avoid that place mostly...


Most of the Rockets fans here are class acts, so I had to dig up the scum of the earth fanboys, in order to add fuel to the fire!

I want McGrady's head on a platter! ROAR!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom come on , you have to shoot that. Odom makes some dumb plays because he's looking to pass instead of shoot when he's open. Odom has that boris diaw problem.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

My early take: I don't fear the Rockets at all. Good hustle team though. Seriously.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is intense...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe on McGrady I like it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we stop the 3's please?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe may have to guard alston..sheesh this guy is good.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

That's real cute that Rafer is all hot to start the game...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This game would already be alot different if Gasol was playing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn turnovers are killing me here... lol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

As far as I can tell the Rockets have a bunch of role players and a 55 year old center (now that Yao is gone). How exactly have they won all these games?!!?!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> This game would already be alot different if Gasol was playing.


Definitely. We'd probably be up by about 8.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shane Battier is the bomb. Guy is the epitome of why you can't use stats alone to judge players in basketball. He's just all heart and fundamentals plus a great basketball IQ and never say die attitude. 

Hence the reason why I will love it even more if Kobe lights his backside up in todays game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Does this game not scream of epic from both sides? Can you see how badly both teams want the win tonight?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers playing good team ball.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

WTF was up with that free throw motion!? Looks like Barkley's golf swing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Somebody might want to put a hand in alstons face.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I missed the quarter with the exception of Farmar's three: first I couldn't get a decent feed... I got it when they announced the starters and bum, we've lost electricity (big storm). Then I was waiting in darkness for the power to come and searched for a normal stream for another 15 minutes. So after all this ****ing strain they better win tonight! What did I miss, how are we playing (didn't have the time to look at the boxscores yet)?

thanks and Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a long quarter break.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Shane Battier is the bomb. Guy is the epitome of why you can't use stats alone to judge players in basketball. He's just all heart and fundamentals plus a great basketball IQ and never say die attitude.
> 
> Hence the reason why I will love it even more if Kobe lights his backside up in todays game.


Yet some people on BBF called him the most overrated defender...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Phil said it perfectly. I'm not even worried about those 3's.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yet some people on BBF called him the most overrated defender...


Who ever said that is wrong. Good defense is a staple of battiers play for his entire career from college to the pros.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lamar Odom with another dumb play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Freaking sasha


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lol. Lamar is so dopey sometimes. What a dumb T.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I think it should have been a delay of game though, not a T. Looked like he was trying to kick the ball against the back padding.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> Freaking sasha


.......................


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would LOVE to have Turiaf on the Rockets...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wtf kobe.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I wish we would run some plays instead of giving the ball to Kobe and watch him shoot. Maybe its Kobe's fault since he is not passing the ball to much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! We need to step it up! We are fouling too much. Kobe needs to calm down and run the offense,and someone else has has got to step up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

there is some good defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well this is very frustrating...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ! We have Lamar playing center??


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

A little rebounding would be nice. I guess that'd be easier if we had two more 7 footers on the floor!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers just can't get stops. And obviously were not going to out score people like the Warriors or Suns. Too bad about Pau the Lakers were rolling.

Kobe has to play efficient for us to win this game on both ends of the court. At this point every is on Kobe, Kobe has to get his teammates easy buckets, and Kobe has to make over 50 percent of his buckets, tough shots or not. Also I'm noticing Kobe isn't doing to hot on help defense right now. He needs to pick it up. It's really scary when Pau goes down how much this team relies on Kobe Bryant to do everything. And where has Fisher been in this game ?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Well this is very frustrating...


Very very. This the first rockets game that I have watched during this streak. They are playing really good team basketball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They are calling every ticky tack foul


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow. We're playing some bad defense. Come on Luke!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe's body language is horrible right now. It's like he doesn't care right now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Kobe's body language is horrible right now. It's like he doesn't care right now.


Yeah. He has a bit of that "I'm playing with retards" look again. He misses Pau. But the game is not over.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lol. look at Kobe! So disgusted with Luke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible last possession.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Well. It's pretty simple. They're on pace for 118 points. No good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No game is ever over with Kobe Bryant in the lineup...

EVER...

But what amazes me the most, Tmac with 0 points and Rockets still up 15...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe has nobody to blame though Kobe shot 6-17 through the half. That's not getting it done at all. How many fall away jumpers has Battier forced Bryant to take ? Kobe needs to take the ball to the bucket in the second half and attack.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well so if 2 of your center our out and Kobe is having a crappy game, who is supposed to make this happen? 

59 points from these Rockets in halftime? Are you ****ing kidding me...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Kobe has nobody to blame though Kobe shot 6-17 through the half. That's not getting it done at all. How many fall away jumpers has Battier forced Bryant to take ? Kobe needs to take the ball to the bucket in the second half and attack.


Kobe is shooting poorly. But it's not all his fault. 

Some awful calls. (Thats not the reason were losing, but it's not helping). Some horrible defense. Kobe needs to figure out that Shane isn't going to fall for his patent double head fake crap. 

Nothing sadder than seeing T-Mac sitting on the side, and us failing to make any sort of run to catch up. It's been purely ugly so far. Not at all what I expected from Kobe or T-Mac.

Theres still a half to go, I guess.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom sucks at being the number two man. He's a total Boris Diaw type player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well so if 2 of your center our out and Kobe is having a crappy game, who is supposed to make this happen?
> 
> 59 points from these Rockets in halftime? Are you ****ing kidding me...


Lately 59 points or more in a half vs any team hasn't been out of the ordinary even with Gasol. Our defense was down right scary the last 5-6 games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were are not being aggressive. If im Phil i tell Kobe and Farmar to take it to the rack everytime and force the refs to give us some calls.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

We need BYNUM!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ we are making the Rockets look like the ****ing Spurs! Everyone needs to man up!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe is shooting poorly. But it's not all his fault.
> 
> Some awful calls. (Thats not the reason were losing, but it's not helping). Some horrible defense. Kobe needs to figure out that Shane isn't going to fall for his patent double head fake crap.
> 
> ...


Home cooking its part of the recipe in the NBA. Has been for ever. Great teams beat teams through adversity. It's something the Lakers haven't shown the ability to do this year at least not with out Pau. Look at how the Rockets have banded together as a group with out Yao Ming, Landry, and their best player Tmac has zero points. The Lakers could take a page out of the Rockets book, and see what it takes to play great team basketball. Second how can you say it's not Kobes fault for taking bad jumper after bad jumper ? Thats all on Kobe Bryant. He has the ability to drive to the bucket and attack. He hasn't done it. Kobe needs to step it up, and play like the MVP that he IS! Believe me i have all the faith in the world in Kobe. However if Kobe doesn't check his hate towards his teammates in this game, and get his game going, you can chalk this up to a loss.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm very tempted to tell someone on the general board to go **** himself out of sheer frustration. Crap crap crap crap.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

If Kobe doesnt drive to the hoop in the second half I'm gonna kill myself.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> We need BYNUM!!!!


I'd so love to have Bynum in this game. Actually any interior presence would be great. Did you see Luke throwing up brick after brick three feet away from the Bucket with a guy half his size guarding him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We had ****ing Lamar Odom playing center for a couple of minutes there!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Odom sucks at being the number two man. He's a total Boris Diaw type player.


I am surprised he isn't going down low more, hes got the size and athleticism to his advantage donw low. A few plays in the 2nd Q showed that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am surprised he isn't going down low more, hes got the size and athleticism to his advantage donw low. A few plays in the 2nd Q showed that.


Oh believe me Odom is a player. He has all the ability in the world. However Odom is just passive by nature. You can't have your number two guy to be a passive player. You need your one two punch to be attackers and make great plays for them selves. It's the reason why Odom had his shine ON when Pau was with the Lakers. It took all the pressure of Odom being that next go to guy after Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please come out strong.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 on Turiaf... ****


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I feel sorry for the fans that sit behind Phil Jackson.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Single Digits


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher... 5 points game, great start.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It all starts with the defense. They are playin some right now. Can they play defense for the rest of the game? I hope so.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice, you guys are forcing the Rockets to play 4 on 5 right now. Deke is a non-factor on offense, so thats an advantage...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It all starts with the defense. They are playin some right now. Can they play defense for the rest of the game? I hope so.


Yep, especially against a team like this Rockets team. Just play some freakin' defense and you're right there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I won't say anything so I don't jinx it. So I'll say:

I am not satisfied, play better guys, get stops, score more!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

too many 3's


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 on scola


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is playing well to start


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Lakers, stay agressive!!¨!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why are we playing on Mbenga for ****'s sake!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL @ Mbenga being the focal point a few times down the floor. 

Battier must have the best "hand in the face" move I have ever seen. I don't know how anyone could make a jumper against that!

Game on.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Why are we playing on Mbenga for ****'s sake!!!


I was thinking the same thing. He is not Pau.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5 points on 2-18 shooting in the 3rd? Why can't we play D like this for the whole game.

Btw, anyone else finding this Battier hand in the face a bit strange? I mean, it's effective, but wow talk about a weird way of stopping a player. Props to him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Imdaman, I don't even expect him to be 1/10 of Pau. He should avoid shooting though... he's not there to score damn it .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

take the lead


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

How about we DON'T go under the screen and leave Rafer wide open??


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

DJ is the second ugliest person behind Cassell.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So how many threes are they planning to allow...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

please end this well


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

lol. So lucky. Rafer with seven 3's??? Suuuuure. 

Now I see what this winning streak is all about. 

We'll get them in the 4th.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe needs to start attacking the rim...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe Rafer Alston is beating us. I can't.

Props to the Houston Rockets and their players and their streak and their coach, but this is just... I'm speechless.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

JVG sounds kinda biased


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I see why Kobe won't drive. He won't get a call.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> JVG sounds kinda biased


Duh! 

You're right though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe can't buy a call tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny!! and one.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Van Gundy is sounding like a douche now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That last Kobe drive didn't look like a foul actually. Just good body to body defense. At any rate Kobe is just having an off night. This is going to really take a team effort to pull the W out.

Also somebody needs to get right up on Alston at all times. Alston kills all the Lakers momentum every time he hit's a 3 ball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mbenga or whatever his name is. Sasha or whatever his name. JVG can shut the **** up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Van Gundy is sounding like a douche now.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Rockets are gonna be in the penalty, Kobe really needs to start getting to the line now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ugh Odom sometimes displays a low basketball IQ. I just don't get it. The guy has all world skills and potential.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL. McGrady as MVP now. Riiiiight. But LBJ is not even on Van Gundy's list. What a retard.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats more like it Kobe!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL. McGrady as MVP now. Riiiiight. But LBJ is not even on Van Gundy's list. What a retard.


I agree with van gundy. Your team can't be that bad in the East, and be a legit MVP candidate IMO.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Were still not rebounding the ball that good. If the Rockets win its because we have given them so many second opportunities.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a ****ty shot... How the hell did he make that?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar to the rescue baby!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maybe, just maybe you think you could slide over?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad defense by Kobe. Kobe just let Battier roll into the paint for a lay up. Kobe has to help his teammates on defense. Kobe should of left Scola 15 feet away from the bucket to stop the lay up. Come on Kobe get with it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Battier smoking people off of the dribble. Defensive anchor or not, some of the defense on dribble penetration has been atrocious. We're still right within striking distance.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> maybe, just maybe you think you could slide over?


Lol. yeah. Not a fan of the free layup from the 3-point line...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I'm really behind hehe.

23AJ we'll lose because of 1204912482190384219832192198419832931 three pointers...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Although Odom's bonehead plays this game have really irritated me. He's actually having a decent game. 15 points 10 boards and counting.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good board by Odom.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Okay, I'm really behind hehe.
> 
> 23AJ we'll lose because of 1204912482190384219832192198419832931 three pointers...


Yes, thats a big part of it. Alston has been unstoppable in this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom just missed both freethrows. Kill me now


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

As soon as I say something good about Odom he bricks two free throws, and battier kills us for a 3. Unreal.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Have you guys noticed the Rockets have hit a lot of 3's? Do you think the Lakers have noticed?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Game Over


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobes just not getting it done tonight with his jumper or drives. Bad game by KB24 standards. Also I have to give credit to battier, he challenges kobe step for step.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

No, but seriously, why don't we guard the 3 point line? This is just silly. Really. I'd expect a bit more.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol. Pathetic.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The rockets are no joke right now. horrible game for Kobe. He is not even making his layups.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn my hands are sweaty as hell, and I am shaking over here... the nerves...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Have you guys noticed the Rockets have hit a lot of 3's? Do you think the Lakers have noticed?


LOL 

Coaches I'm sure are telling them to run off the 3 point shooters, but it takes dedicated effort to do it. The Lakers defense just isn't that good right now. So were getting torched.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh and JVG is acting like Douche because he is one... He's got that NYC attitude, mixed in with some Texan sarcasm...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The machine has been terrible in this game. Seems to me the pressure still gets to the machine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a joke of a game. We ****ing suck. I hope you guys don't get your hopes up for the next two games, because we will lose by double digits in both.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Kobe just pathetic out there right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So when all else fails, an And-1 player keeps the streak alive. Awesome.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great Odom, you came to play with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goodbye 1st place, hello 7th.

That's where we'll be by Friday.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Battier and ALston... I would have never thought they would have this big of an impact... Wow...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

At this point Kobe needs to shut it down, he's already hurt his MVP chances after this game,. Now the Lakers are out of 1st place, and Kobe has been out played by Battier.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> So when all else fails, an And-1 player keeps the streak alive. Awesome.


Yep. True say. 

It's an amazing streak, and a great thing for the fans this year. After the year is over they will be able to look back on this and remember it with much joy. That's all I will say about it. :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it to late to edit my posts regarding the MVP battle.......


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to Rockets fans. Your team kicked the Lakers backside, and made Kobe look average. Incredible.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

lol. look at that dork Rafer dancing. No wonder Chris Paul gave him the business. If I was Sasha I would have cracked him there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

All i have to say is the rest of the league better get their licks in now while were down because when we get our frontcourt back its no mercy...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Goodbye 1st place, hello 7th.
> 
> That's where we'll be by Friday.


Yep probably will be. The West is to good not to have your best game every night. I guess the Rockets got this memo 22 games ago or so.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good fight guys, good fight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh. Good night.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> lol. look at that dork Rafer dancing. No wonder Chris Paul gave him the business. If I was Sasha I would have cracked him there.


Yeah that really pissed me off. I hope the Celtics beat the **** out of them. You have to give it up to them though. Shane played the best defense I have ever seen on Kobe.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Congrats to Rockets fans. Your team kicked the Lakers backside, and made Kobe look average. Incredible.


I myself am stunned since most of the time it has been single coverage all game with the occasional switch here and there..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> All i have to say is the rest of the league better get their licks in now while were down because when we get our frontcourt back its no mercy...


Correct. It's great that they won the game. And I'm really happy for their fans. But let's call a spade a spade. No Pau, and no Bynum. And it doesn't matter that the Rockets had no Yao. Fact of the matter is that we aren't winning any title without Pau (and probably Bynum too) and they're not winning any title with Yao. So... this game basically just tells us that their B squad beat ours today. 

Good win for them though.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Also Kobes shot at MVP took a big hit today. I pretty sure he really just wants the trophy you get in June.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I myself am stunned since most of the time it has been single coverage all game with the occasional switch here and there..


Shane Battier just worked Kobe all day long. Shane had Kobe shooting terrible fade away jump shots from quarter one. After that Shane had Kobe's number all game. Really disappointing for me because Kobe's my favorite player. And Kobe just melted down in the 4th quarter. Kobe should of just stuck to getting his teammates going. When Kobe was doing that the Lakers played their best ball in the 3rd quarter, of course coupled with the fact the Rockets couldn't hit a bucket for the better half of that quarter.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

It wasn't a good win..any NBA team could see this. We were missing Pau...

The Lakers will still end up the 1 seed at the end of the season. Dont worry guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Like I just told Cris, I've completely lost confidence in this team right now, with or without Pau. Ever since we lost to Portland a few weeks ago, we've looked terrible.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> Also Kobes shot at MVP took a big hit today. I pretty sure he really just wants the trophy you get in June.


Yep, and did you notice Chris Paul is starting to get media attention for the MVP. I wouldn't be shocked at all if the Lakers slide to the bottom of the West that Kobe doesn't win the MVP. Which would just be terrible. Because I think this is the best chance Kobe has to win it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Like I just told Cris, I've completely lost confidence in this team right now, with or without Pau. Ever since we lost to Portland a few weeks ago, we've looked terrible.


We'll be fine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> It wasn't a good win..any NBA team could see this. We were missing Pau...
> 
> The Lakers will still end up the 1 seed at the end of the season. Dont worry guys.


Umm the Rockets are missing two key players in Yao and Landry. Both teams are missing players. The difference is that the Rockets are playing great team ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Guys! Were missing our starting center, starting pf and our best perimeter defender. Hell! even a decimated, washed up Chris Mihm is better than having Mbenga play big minutes. We'll be fine once we get everyone back. We may not get the top seed, but w/e. The playoffs is what counts.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Exactly. I just wish the playoffs would start tomorrow with Gasol and Bynum back.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> Guys! Were missing our starting center, starting pf and our best perimeter defender. Hell! even a decimated, washed up Chris Mihm is better than having Mbenga play big minutes. We'll be fine once we get everyone back. We may not get the top seed, but w/e. The playoffs is what counts.


Don't even go there. I'm not getting into the joke of an argument about whether Pau or Yao is worth more but to say you're the only team missing people is mentally retarded. sorry.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Block said:


> Don't even go there. I'm not getting into the joke of an argument about whether Pau or Yao is worth more but to say you're the only team missing people is mentally retarded. sorry.


Actually he can go there. Not only did we miss his scoring we also looked lost without him. It seemed like it was give the ball to Kobe and watch him work. Most of the time the Lakers throw the ball into the paint then kick it out to a open shooter but that won't work with DJ and Ronny as our post players. They will not get double teamed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness step off the ledge fellas. 

Its gonna be okay. 

Alston just went Nuclear on us today best he's played all season. 

Kobe didn't look real energetic today, Battier defense bothered him because he looked sluggish he usually wears Battier out. 

We need a win desperately thats all.

It'll come just have some faith. 

Any team with as much injuries as we have are gonna have a hard time. 

We need a another big in reserve that has a clue Mihm would be desperately useful right now. 

Because when Rony goes out its a wrap Mbenga is useless.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ +1


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Block said:


> Don't even go there. I'm not getting into the joke of an argument about whether Pau or Yao is worth more but to say you're the only team missing people is mentally retarded. sorry.


Where did he ever say we're the only team missing people? We are missing more from our lineup/rotation then the Rockets are though.

Hopefully everyone comes back healthy for us by April. We'll be fine though, not worried at all.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate when Kobe jacks it up like he did today. I don't think he's really turned the corner in terms of knowing when to shoot and when to pass like some say he is. Battier played great defense but at the same time Kobe made it really hard on himself with the contested J's he was jacking up.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, the Rockets have to play Boston and NO on back to backs, Tuesd & Wed, lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys will be fine once Pau comes back. I wouldn't be so hard on Kobe - he played almost the whole game and you know he wanted it, but our role guys just all stepped up today.

It's a good time to be a Rockets fan right now


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When we let Rafer have career nights, we can't blame Kobe entirely, who was guarding rafer to let him shoot like that from the three point land.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

But I am not worried about the first place, first place is a curse, teams getting top seed rarely win championship. The aim of the Lakers should be to maintain top 4 seed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Theonee said:


> But I am not worried about the first place, first place is a curse, teams getting top seed rarely win championship. The aim of the Lakers should be to maintain top 4 seed.


I think it depends on the match up too. San Antonio and Phoenix are in 5th and 6th right now, I certainly wouldn't want to touch either teams in the 1st round.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think it depends on the match up too. San Antonio and Phoenix are in 5th and 6th right now, I certainly wouldn't want to touch either teams in the 1st round.


eh wouldnt mind either team in the 1st round. we gotta destroy em anyways so might as well do it early than late


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it would easier to beat them earlier on then when their is seemingly more at stake later on.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

With our injury concerns I want the Spurs late not early I'd take the Rockets, Suns or NO in rd 1 but the Spurs I'd rather wait till rd 2 or Conference Finals. Most likely Bynum and Gasol will be better physically then.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

...ahem...I will now use my Santeria powers to hex the Rockets for the rest of the year...





<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k140/hotsizzle262/?action=view&current=KwameAsRocket.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k140/hotsizzle262/KwameAsRocket.jpg" border="0" alt="kwame brown"></a>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^damn, you're worst enemy doesn't deserve that fate


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> ...ahem...I will now use my Santeria powers to hex the Rockets for the rest of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, I foresee that our turnovers will double and everyone will be missing easy shots in the paint in our next game....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

By the way bad luck to you guys.

Good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> ...ahem...I will now use my Santeria powers to hex the Rockets for the rest of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to make Kwame in every West playoff team jersey, to curse them all! That way we will be on the same level of field, rather then us having a huge disadvantage right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> ...ahem...I will now use my Santeria powers to hex the Rockets for the rest of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now this makes us overrated:frown:


----------

